# water pump



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

How difficult is it to change the water pump and the power steering pump on 1992 Nissan Maxima SE VE30DE Engine


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

This has all the info you need to do both jobs...


http://aarc.epnet.com/application/8961/8961.htm


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

*thank you*

thank you so much for the help


----------

